# Is Dalembert movable?



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm curious, has King mentioned that he's unmovable or anything? To me, it seems like an A.I. deal would be too difficult to pull off, and if they're going to keep him and move some of their bad contracts they might have to part with Dalembert to get something significant done. I'm thinking that alot of teams are interested in the guy and might not mind taking some crap to get him, Dallas comes to mind.

What's the word?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

During last season, King mentioned that he wouldn't move either Kenny Thomas or Dalembert. And now with the hiring of O'Brien, they won't move Iverson for at least this season either.

The players who have value the Sixers might be able to move, are Snow and McKie. Snow has a lot of value out there because he's a good defender at PG, and is clutch. I'm holding out hope for somehow landing Al Harrington in a trade, but that's reaching..


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

The 76ers have put a lot of effort into trying to develop the raw but athletic Dalembert. He may never get to be excellent, but if he does, why not keep a hard to find center in Philadelphia?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> The 76ers have put a lot of effort into trying to develop the raw but athletic Dalembert. He may never get to be excellent, but if he does, why not keep a hard to find center in Philadelphia?


Agreed. He's a potential great rebounder and a proven shotblocker, and in the Center-starved Eastern Conference, Philly needs him.


----------



## chron1c (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> The 76ers have put a lot of effort into trying to develop the raw but athletic Dalembert. He may never get to be excellent, but if he does, why not keep a hard to find center in Philadelphia?


agreed. and I think he will turn out to be a good player.


----------



## chron1c (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nine</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed. He's a potential great rebounder and a proven shotblocker, and in the Center-starved Eastern Conference, Philly needs him.


Edit: oops qouted the wrong post 
anyway I meant to qoute jsa, and for some reason it will not let me edit my previous post.

Fixed, I hope I did it right -- MJG


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

And while we're on the topic of Samuel Dalembert, I would just like to know if there's a fan club of his on the boards. 

I would start one if there wasn't one.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nine</b>!
> And while we're on the topic of Samuel Dalembert, I would just like to know if there's a fan club of his on the boards.
> 
> I'll start one, if there is already, someone just tell me.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry, I meant to edit my post above instead of quoting it, and i can't seem to delete it. Could a moderator please delete my above post and this one as well? Thanks.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I think that he's unmoveable because of the fact that he's still young and last season showed signs of what could be something great. Not to mention that we're in the Eastern Confrence, home of the scrub centers. If he works on his game this summer, he could be one of the reasons we make it back to the postseason simply because he'll be one of the only centers in the East with actual skills.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Eric Snow and Samuel Dalembert

for

Steve Nash


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Eric Snow and Samuel Dalembert
> 
> for
> ...


I dunno... Nash is no doubt the best player and a great 3pt shooter and a good PG, but Snow has tough D, and giving up Dalembert, who is hopefully the center of the future for the Soxers, without getting a big man back seems a bit strange.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno... Nash is no doubt the best player and a great 3pt shooter and a good PG, but Snow has tough D, and giving up Dalembert, who is hopefully the center of the future for the Soxers, without getting a big man back seems a bit strange.



Nash is good but not worth giving up a 23 year old soon-to-be-star center or a great hustle and clutch player like Eric Snow. I like the both of them and I love Nash too, but Iverson could use some post presence to penetrate and dish to.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Nash is good but not worth giving up a 23 year old soon-to-be-star center or a great hustle and clutch player like Eric Snow. I like the both of them and I love Nash too, but Iverson could use some post presence to penetrate and dish to.


I'm still holding out hope that Snow could somehow fetch us Al Harrington, considering his situation in Indiana. Dalembert at C, Harrington at PF, and Thomas at SF isn't a bad front court at all. It's not likely but, I can hold out hope, can't I?

Hey throw DC on top, and see what that does.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Eric Snow and Samuel Dalembert
> 
> for
> ...


Definitely not, IMHO. Snow's a good defender and veteran fit for this team, and has been for all these years. And you all know about the greatness that is Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that Snow could somehow fetch us Al Harrington, considering his situation in Indiana. Dalembert at C, Harrington at PF, and Thomas at SF isn't a bad front court at all. It's not likely but, I can hold out hope, can't I?
> ...


That would definately be nice, but who will be our PG? AI moving back? Probably not. Draft? Possible, but probably will need some time to develope. FA? Not many the Sixers could get. McKie? Maybe I guess. Best bet would probably draft one and have McKie share the duties with him.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that Snow could somehow fetch us Al Harrington, considering his situation in Indiana. Dalembert at C, Harrington at PF, and Thomas at SF isn't a bad front court at all. It's not likely but, I can hold out hope, can't I?


Nope. Harrington isn't getting traded for Eric Snow. The sooner you get over it the less disappointed you'll be when it doesn't happen this summer.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Nope. Harrington isn't getting traded for Eric Snow. The sooner you get over it the less disappointed you'll be when it doesn't happen this summer.


If he still wants to start after the season, and the Pacers don't make the Finals because of Jamaal Tinsley, it's not the most unlikely thing in the world.


----------

